# JTextField Text ausrichten!



## MASTERmind (9. Mrz 2005)

Moin!

Habe in der API nachgeshen und folgende Methode auf mei Programm angewendet:

"ticketpriceinput.setHorizontalAlignment(CENTER);"

Nur leider funzt das nicht.
Was bitte ist falsch???

 ???:L


----------



## bygones (9. Mrz 2005)

das setzt das TextField an sich, nicht den Text...

willst du das TextField oder den Text ausrichten? (2. macht meines erachtens wenig sinn)


----------



## MASTERmind (9. Mrz 2005)

Ich möchte schon den Text im Textfeld ausrichten, da das linksbündige nicht aussieht!

welche methode wäre dazu denn richtig und warum meckert der compiler bei der beschriebenen variante???

thx


----------



## mic_checker (9. Mrz 2005)

Hast du es mal  damit probiert:


```
ticketpriceinput.setHorizontalAlignment(JTextField.CENTER);
```

ticketpriceinput ist wohl dein JTextField oder?


----------



## MASTERmind (9. Mrz 2005)

funzt!
vielen dank....


----------

